# Explorer Baby!



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I was taking some pictures this evening and had to share this one of a marten sable litter. That baby on the right just kept marching off, look at those GIANT steps! :lol:










His very lazy (and rather handsome) sire:


----------



## Kingnoel (Apr 23, 2011)

Too funny, look at him go!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

He's a real mover!

And his pa is still a gorgeous boy.


----------



## sys15 (Nov 26, 2011)

that is such a beautiful color and pattern on a mouse.


----------



## kellyt (Nov 23, 2011)

He is saying this is the way to Kelly's house lol!

Lovely babies!


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

Geez, there must have been something holding his interest. He's going so fast it looks like all he's all tip toes. How cute. <3


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

He's quite obviously on his way to my house :mrgreen:


----------



## skinnybaby212 (Oct 18, 2011)

thats so funny. reminds me of someones 'flying sable' picture not long back


----------



## willa2602 (Mar 18, 2011)

Bye then Baby!! :lol: 
Great picture!

Annie


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Wasn't that your flying sable, SarahY? I'd say that go-getter attitude must be passed on! :lol:


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

:lol: Yes it was. The marten sables are definitely, ahem, go-getters. Some of them are downright loopy!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, that's sooo cute- if he was a horse he'd definitely be marked out for a future in Dressage! :lol:


----------

